# Shrimp & Scallop Mac and Cheese



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 25, 2021)

I've been wanting to make lobster mac & cheese, but the price of lobster, like everything else, is through the roof. So I knew I had some frozen local shrimp and while digging a quart out of my freezer, I found about a pound of scallops. Now we're talking, I can make this work...

So I peeled the shrimp and cut most of them in half as well as the scallops. Chopped up half a Vidalia onion and a couple cloves of garlic...















Shrimp and scallops were dusted with J.O.'s #1 and are sauted in a couple of TBSP of unsalted butter for just a couple of minutes until the shrimp start to turn a little pink then removed from the heat...










Next I sauted the onions and garlic in about 6 TBSP of the butter for a couple of minutes until they start to get soft, maybe 3 minutes. I added about a half cup of AP flour to the pan and stirred almost constantly for maybe another couple of minutes. Then I added in about 4 cups of half & half stirring constantly and bringing it up to a light simmer. Stirred constantly until it started to get thick and smooth. Then I added some pepper and Old Bay to the mix along with a teaspoon of nutmeg. I removed it from the heat and stirred in about a cup of parmesan, 1 1/2 cups of Gruyere, and a cup of sharp cheddar until all is melted and smooth. Next I stirred in the shrimp and scallops...










I had already partially cooked a pound of elbows and I mixed everything together and into a small aluminum pan. I melted a couple TBSP of the butter and mixed it with about a cup of plain Panko bread crumbs which I had seasoned with some salt & pepper and Italian seasoning. That was spread on top...






Now it's ready for the oven, but what fun would that be?? So I fired up a Weber with some lump and a split of white oak. I set it up for indirect heat and now it's time to cook...










The grill was running about 375℉ or so and I cooked it until it got bubbly around the edges and got some color. For a garnish, I had a few shrimp leftover so I dusted them with a little J.O.'s #2 and sauted them in butter until pink...






I made a salad with Romaine, spinach, sliced radishes, chopped up tomatoes, cucumbers, and carrot sticks. Come and get it...






The taste was rich and creamy, a little smoky, and the taste of the shrimp and scallops really came through...


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 25, 2021)

Mama Mia! Righteous


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 25, 2021)

That’s flavor town right there. Nicely done.


----------



## hoginme (Aug 25, 2021)

Excellent!


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 25, 2021)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 25, 2021)

Wow.  Great idea.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 26, 2021)

Really sounds and looks great!


----------



## Recons_Hide (Aug 26, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I've been wanting to make lobster mac & cheese, but the price of lobster, like everything else, is through the roof. So I knew I had some frozen local shrimp and while digging a quart out of my freezer, I found about a pound of scallops. Now we're talking, I can make this work...
> 
> So I peeled the shrimp and cut most of them in half as well as the scallops. Chopped up half a Vidalia onion and a couple cloves of garlic...
> View attachment 508897
> ...


Wow! A great creation with fire and smoke!!! Good job


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 26, 2021)

Amazing!! That looks and sounds incredible. Excellent job right there.

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 26, 2021)

Me likes, me likes. I've always wondered if the cheese would overwhelm the seafood flavors. Now I know. Great job GS. BTW lobster is on sale for 9.99/lb here for 1.25/lbers. to 1.50/lbers. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2021)

That has to be awesome!
I love Mac-n-cheese, and adding seafood just has to make it better.
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 26, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Mama Mia! Righteous


Thank you so much, flatbroke.


SmokinEdge said:


> That’s flavor town right there. Nicely done.


Thank you, Edge


hoginme said:


> Excellent!


Thank you, hog.


kilo charlie said:


> Hell yeah!!


Charlie, thank you..


daspyknows said:


> Wow.  Great idea.


Thank you, daspy, it wasn't completely my idea, I just adapted what I had. 


smokerjim said:


> Really sounds and looks great!


It was really good, Jim. Probably one of the best tasting things I've made in quite some time. It really appealed to my taste buds. Thank you...


Recons_Hide said:


> Wow! A great creation with fire and smoke!!! Good job


Thank you, Recon...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 26, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Amazing!! That looks and sounds incredible. Excellent job right there.
> 
> Robert


Thank you, Robert. The taste was really good. at least to me and my taste buds. Probably the best thing I've made in a long time. I was pleasantly surprised at how all the different flavors came out...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 26, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Me likes, me likes. I've always wondered if the cheese would overwhelm the seafood flavors. Now I know. Great job GS. BTW lobster is on sale for 9.99/lb here for 1.25/lbers. to 1.50/lbers.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris, whole lobster isn't readily available here, only frozen tails and they're usually warm water lobster tails. Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 26, 2021)

One thing of note if I do it again, I'd boil the shrimp shells down and make a stock to add in, not that it needed anything extra, but just to make use of the shells...


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 26, 2021)

Outstanding! You are a creative genius. 

G


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 26, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Outstanding! You are a creative genius.
> 
> G


I don't know about the genius part, but thank you for the compliment...


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 26, 2021)

That looks excellent!  Delicious is more like it.  Like said above very creative.  Great work.  Now I'm craving this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks Mighty Tasty from here, GS !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 27, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That looks excellent!  Delicious is more like it.  Like said above very creative.  Great work.  Now I'm craving this.


Thank you, it was really just a matter of using what I had on hand. If you get the chance, try it...


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from here, GS !!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you, Bear...


----------

